# Useful or cheesy?



## dl (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking for some feeback on this product - www.walk-ez.com. These guys have spent a bunch of money on R&D and have had a big presence at the ski buying shows and even the Boston Ski Show last year. While I think this product has some practical applications in some parts of the country (Aspen, Vail) I'm wondering if any of you would ever purchase this product ($50 approx street price) and if so, how would you use it? Or maybe where would you use it would be a better question. Or, do you think it's just plain cheesy and has no future? 

Disclaimer - I don't represent the mfg in any way. I am part of a shop that is being pitched this product and I wanted to get some real skier's opinions.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

dl said:


> Looking for some feeback on this product - www.walk-ez.com. These guys have spent a bunch of money on R&D and have had a big presence at the ski buying shows and even the Boston Ski Show last year. While I think this product has some practical applications in some parts of the country (Aspen, Vail) I'm wondering if any of you would ever purchase this product ($50 approx street price) and if so, how would you use it? Or maybe where would you use it would be a better question. Or, do you think it's just plain cheesy and has no future?
> 
> Disclaimer - I don't represent the mfg in any way. I am part of a shop that is being pitched this product and I wanted to get some real skier's opinions.



I've seen this product...and I think it will sell pretty well. I never got into those Cat Traks they sold to protect boot soles from wear. But this product has a bigger benefit...it's a rocker sole that makes walking in boots more natural. I think it's a great idea.

One of the reasons I love my AT boots is for this very reason...so much easier to walk around lodges and parking lots in walk mode and with the rocker sole.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2006)

I would never buy it because I dont walk around in my boots.  I carry them in a bag then put them on and walk out.  If I were to wear them out, were would I carry them when I started skiing?

Now on the other hand if I was staying in a condo or something and not the lodge, there is a good chance of having to walk a distance.  I could see the use for that, but not the normal daytrip skier.


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2006)

Wouldn't buy them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't find walking in ski boots that difficult.  It's pretty much second nature for me.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

$50? You could (almost) get a lift ticket for that.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

I love a sales pitch...OK, you young guys don't see the need. But Hawkshot mentioned condos and having to walk some. Even he said he could see it in that case. People who own condos are generally speaking not in their 20's, but rather their 30's, 40's, and 50's. These are folks who might have had some surgery already, or who have a touch of arthritis, or who just don't have a free hand to carry ski boots because they're carrying all the equipment for their family of 4. These are also folks who have more disposable income and don't equate the $50 cost with the cost of a lift ticket...they probably have a season pass.

That's more the group of people these are going to be marketed to.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

I was totally prepared to answer "cheesy" before I clicked the link. Then when I first saw it, I thought hey - kinda neat. How about you get the manufacturer to offer up a handful of comp Walk-EZ to us AlpineZoners and we can evaluate it... :idea: It might be one of those things that you don't know the difference it makes until you try it.


----------



## rogue rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I say cheesy but think they will sell to the "I'll take those skis because they match my outfit" crowd. Once you walk somewhere in your boots with these things, you still need to put them someplace. If you really dont want to walk in your boots just bring along a lightweight pair of sneakers.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

rogue rider said:


> I say cheesy but think they will sell to the "I'll take those skis because they match my outfit" crowd. Once you walk somewhere in your boots with these things, you still need to put them someplace. If you really dont want to walk in your boots just bring along a lightweight pair of sneakers.



The 35-55 crowd does not think this way, other than the part about it matching their outfit. This group likes gadgets and things that appear cutting edge. 

And what's the difference between these or a pair of sneakers? Is it easier to ski with sneakers in your pocket? Either way, you're going to need to stash one or the other in a locker. BTW, most 35-55er's have seasonal lockers too.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

If they throw in a matching SkiShuttle, then maybe.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 3, 2006)

The price tag is a bit steep, but if I were doing multiple trips to places I needed to walk around a lot in my boots (i.e. Vail) I would seriously consider the investment.  I have Cat Tracks that I use in places like Vail, where lots of boot walking is required (I refuse to wear sneakers and get a locker).  They look much, much easier to get on your boots than Cat Tracks.  Half the time, I don't even attempt to put them back on once I've taken them off.  Besides the price tag, they appear to be slightly bulky.  I would only use them if I skied with a pack.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> If they throw in a matching SkiShuttle, then maybe.



Maybe you'd like a blow up life sized gaper doll to ride the lifts with too?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Maybe you'd like a blow up life sized gaper doll to ride the lifts with too?



Only if she's a RealDoll (tm)


----------



## rogue rider (Nov 3, 2006)

JimG. said:


> The 35-55 crowd does not think this way, other than the part about it matching their outfit. This group likes gadgets and things that appear cutting edge.
> 
> And what's the difference between these or a pair of sneakers? Is it easier to ski with sneakers in your pocket? *Either way, you're going to need to stash one or the other in a locker.* BTW, most 35-55er's have seasonal lockers too.



That was my point. They look a little big to comfortably stuff in a pocket and if you are going to stuff them in a locker anyway, why not stuff a pair of sneakers or other comfortable footwear in the locker instead. The sneaker option would also be more comfortable for walking around and to put on at the end of the day.

As I said, I think they are cheesy but will sell.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

rogue rider said:


> That was my point. They look a little big to comfortably stuff in a pocket and if you are going to stuff them in a locker anyway, why not stuff a pair of sneakers or other comfortable footwear in the locker instead. The sneaker option would also be more comfortable for walking around and to put on at the end of the day.
> 
> As I said, I think they are cheesy but will sell.



Now I see your point. 

My response (you knew I had a comeback) is that once I put my boots on in the morning, I don't like to take them off again until I'm done at 4pm. The sneaker thing would work at the end of the day, but I wouldn't want to have to take my boots off if I went into the lodge for lunch or if I had to go to my car for some gear. These would be more convenient.

BTW, I don't care at all if these things sell, and I won't buy a pair, but I love to use sales tactics to overcome good objections.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Only if she's a RealDoll (tm)



You are obviously a discriminating consumer who knows what he wants.


----------



## dl (Nov 3, 2006)

they have a lock on them so you can lock them to the ski rack. same for the ski trolley. i see these as ideal for aspen or vail - walk from your condo to the bottom of the mountain, put these in the locker or lock them to the rack and put them on when the day is done. i don't see a lot of use for them in the east for a lot of the reasons already mentioned. 

thanks for the feedback. 

i would invite the mfg to visit this site - maybe they'll offer some sort of contest and give some away. 

by the way - we passed on these this year. maybe next year if they actually sell.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2006)

They remind me of blade guards for ice skates.  I don't think I would buy them for myself, but maybe my wife.  At that price though, I dunno.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 4, 2006)

Boots on and off in the lodge, no need to walk in my boots to justify purchasing


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 4, 2006)

Walking in my boots causes me mucho pain.  Its the impact that shift the boot.  As an instructor...I spend a lot of time walking (between lessons, or back up the hill).  I picture the rocking action to be much less high impact that actual clunking around.  Nice.


The ski caddy is just going to make america even fatter.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 5, 2006)

*thinkin' about them....on ascents?*

Will take another look at them in a couple days _with boots on!_...stomp around in them to see how walking actually feels in them.  Was thinking about their ability to withstand an ascent...?  It looks like they're still too oriented for a lodge...would pry off with the first heavy-duty impact..?  Will see....

steve


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 5, 2006)

I put my boots on in the locker room and take them off there after. I don't mind walking in them anyways. Cat tracks seem easier because they are smaller.


----------



## RISkier (Nov 5, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would never buy it because I dont walk around in my boots.  I carry them in a bag then put them on and walk out.  If I were to wear them out, were would I carry them when I started skiing?
> 
> Now on the other hand if I was staying in a condo or something and not the lodge, there is a good chance of having to walk a distance.  I could see the use for that, but not the normal daytrip skier.



Haven't used and don't know I'd buy them.  But last year in Austria we did quite a bit of walking in our boots and you could see the wear on the soles.  They look like a pain to carry with you, and, as you say, wouldn't be needed by day trip skiers.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 7, 2006)

My first reaction was "naahh", another piece of ski related equipment to drag around and I rarely boot up in the parking lot.

But if they would actually make an ascent as easy as walking in plastic mountaineering or AT boots then it would actually solve a big weight problem for me for little money - no need to carry your downhill boots when hiking up. I think I'd ski Mt. Washington more often.

Also, out west, where hike up opportunities are more numerous, this product could be a very nice assett. I often ski with a small backpack when out there, so storage is no problem.
My last hike up to Katchina Peak at Taos was such a drag. Yeah, I think that this product has a market.


----------



## rogue rider (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder - what if you want to stand still?


----------



## dl (Nov 7, 2006)

Bumpsis said:


> But if they would actually make an ascent as easy as walking in plastic mountaineering or AT boots then it would actually solve a big weight problem for me for little money - no need to carry your downhill boots when hiking up. I think I'd ski Mt. Washington more often.
> 
> Also, out west, where hike up opportunities are more numerous, this product could be a very nice assett. I often ski with a small backpack when out there, so storage is no problem.
> My last hike up to Katchina Peak at Taos was such a drag. Yeah, I think that this product has a market.



I think the only hike the mfg has in mind for this product is from the going from the street up 2 floors to your condo.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 7, 2006)

dl said:


> I think the only hike the mfg has in mind for this product is from the going from the street up 2 floors to your condo.



In that case, I think that my Cat Tracks will do just fine.
Oh well, so much for that idea.


----------



## skidon (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a set. I keep them right next to my Allsop Boot Tree and my Ski Tote.


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 7, 2006)

skidon said:


> I have a set. I keep them right next to my Allsop Boot Tree and my Ski Tote.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

